# Need a New Smoker



## fowldarr (Nov 7, 2019)

I need a new Charcoal Smoker.

I live in Oregon and between the rain, heat from using it and thin metal, my old Brinkmann has had it.   The ash tray falls out, the intake is rusted in place, and despite my best efforts it has always had trouble maintaining temp (even with mods)

I have a budget of roughly $1000

WSM is too small for my needs. 

What do you guys recommend?


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 7, 2019)

I was contemplating charcoal at one time. Was leaning this way








						Backwoods Chubby 3400 Vertical Charcoal Smoker - LVPBSCH3400 : BBQGuys
					

The Backwoods Chubby 3400 vertical charcoal smoker brings competition quality BBQ to your backyard! With four (4) nickel plated racks, the Chubby 3400 has a total 1,023 square inches of cooking area. An extra slider on the stainless steel interior walls allows the height of the racks to be...




					www.bbqguys.com


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 7, 2019)

Backwoods would certainly be a good one. I’d also keep an eye out for a nice used Humphrey or Assassin. I love my 270 charcoal cabinet but the price point is higher. They are hard to find used. I got my large one used for $1600.


----------



## fowldarr (Nov 7, 2019)

Thanks for the recommendations. The backwoods chubby is too small for my needs. 

I’ve been keeping my eyes open for a good used smoker, but nothing has come up yet. (I keep watching)


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 7, 2019)

I assume you belong to some of the Facebook groups.


----------



## forktender (Nov 8, 2019)

It might help to know what size smoker you're looking for.


----------



## fowldarr (Nov 8, 2019)

I do belong to some of the facebook groups.  I should say that nothing has come available that would make sense after shipping.

I'm looking to replace my Brinkmann trailmaster LE which is a 40"? horizontal offset.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 8, 2019)

What’s the cooking area of it in square inches


----------



## fowldarr (Nov 8, 2019)

675 primary and 275 (theoretical in the firebox)


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 8, 2019)

The Backwoods Chubby has essentially a tad more cooking area than that.


----------



## fowldarr (Nov 8, 2019)

True, but not for larger cuts of meet (you can't run all 4 racks if you're doing pork shoulders for example)


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 15, 2019)

What style of cooker/smoker do you want?


----------



## fowldarr (Nov 15, 2019)

Sorry, I should have come back to this thread.

I settled on the Old Country Brazos


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 23, 2019)

fowldarr said:


> Sorry, I should have come back to this thread.
> 
> I settled on the Old Country Brazos


Nice! How do you like it?


----------



## fowldarr (Nov 23, 2019)

I had to refuse delivery. It came badly damaged. There are pictures of it in the wood burner section of the forum.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 23, 2019)

fowldarr said:


> I had to refuse delivery. It came badly damaged. There are pictures of it in the wood burner section of the forum.


Dang that sucks. Getting a different one delivered?


----------



## fowldarr (Nov 23, 2019)

Not sure what I’m going to do. There’s a few stories of them being delivered damaged. Not sure if it’s worth wasting my time ordering another.


----------



## RyanMoore (Jan 4, 2020)

fowldarr said:


> I need a new Charcoal Smoker.
> 
> I live in Oregon and between the rain, heat from using it and thin metal, my old Brinkmann has had it.   The ash tray falls out, the intake is rusted in place, and despite my best efforts it has always had trouble maintaining temp (even with mods)
> 
> ...


Pecos !


----------



## fowldarr (Jan 4, 2020)

I went with a bell fab unit. Should be here next week


----------

